# Superbowl Sunday coming upâ€¦â€¦



## haplesshacker (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone else doing an all nighter?


----------



## surefire (Feb 4, 2011)

Probably not, just record and watch it later.

I will stay up and do an all nighter, when the Lions finally make it!


----------



## Gillespie16 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well if it was the Patriots in the final, then i would do an all nighter, but as its not the Patriots then i will probs stay up for a lil bit then check the result in the morning.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm going to put some paint on my wall and watch it dry. More interesting and probably won't take as long.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2011)

Not remotely interested. Use to be a Chargers fan but once they le Tomlinson go they were never going to be competitive and so haven't bothered following at all this season


----------



## goldenbare (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it correct that players can go through a whole 10 year career without touching the ball?


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 4, 2011)

I was expecting negative comments towards the game, but each to their own. Believe it or not I have friends that think golf is a dumbass game, so what, I can't stand rugby!!

Live and let live. You won't see me on the 6 nations thread bad mouthing it!





Well I truly got off the fence there. 

Peace.


----------



## bluenose10 (Feb 4, 2011)

as far as the NFL goes I'm a steelers fan so will be doing an all nighter to watch and will just go in work late and do a half day. I enjoy it to be honest and they really do go all out for the superbowl. Should be a steelers victory pretty easy I think ...


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Feb 4, 2011)

all nighter Yes

Superbowl No

working nightshift 21.30-08.00 and have no interest in american sports


----------



## goldenbare (Feb 4, 2011)

Just joshing hapless. I love the baseball "world Series" as well. Usa and who? 

 My Friend is having some golfing pals over from the states at Easter, they're about 60 but have got to get a passport first


----------



## Yerman (Feb 4, 2011)

Got a load of relatives in Philly so I'm an Eagles fan, but only too happy to loan my support to Green Bay.


----------



## Basher (Feb 4, 2011)

Not interested in watching FOOTBALL played with a RUGBY BALL!!!

Don't understand the game, just don't get it. Yanks seem to love it though.
Why do they have things like World Series, when they are the only country in it? Suppose they can guarantee a win every time though!!!


----------



## surefire (Feb 4, 2011)

Just joshing hapless. I love the baseball "world Series" as well. Usa and who? 

 My Friend is having some golfing pals over from the states at Easter, they're about 60 but have got to get a passport first 

Click to expand...

Canada!

Actually originally it was the "The World's Championship Series" but it has just become abbreviated over time and so appears to have a different meaning.


----------



## Yerman (Feb 4, 2011)

Personally I'm not a big fan of any sport but must admit I'll watch almost any if nothing better to do. My favourite would have to be womens beech volley ball. Any better??


----------



## Robobum (Feb 4, 2011)

..... My favourite would have to be womens beech volley ball. Any better?? 

Click to expand...

Bangkok ping pong championship?


----------



## surefire (Feb 4, 2011)

I was expecting negative comments towards the game, but each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

As with this, it is fair enough that we all like different things, however disliking something if you don't understand it is a bit sad. 
At least find out about the game, you might find you actually enjoy it, if not fair enough.


----------



## Yerman (Feb 4, 2011)

Watched Japanese baseball finals 2-3 years ago, the crowds are amazing and seem to be having so much fun you wonder if they even noticed the ball game going on.


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 4, 2011)

It's not a rugby ball.  In cross section an American football is round. I think a rugby ball is square. Or near enough. 

Why am I bothering, I'm not trying to convince anyone to like it, who cares if you don't. I was just interested if anyone was staying up for it.




So. 

Anyone interested in F1?!!!!!!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 4, 2011)

Not remotely interested. Use to be a Chargers fan but once they le Tomlinson go they were never going to be competitive and so haven't bothered following at all this season
		
Click to expand...

Odd rationale for a Fulham fan! 

I became a Colts fan years ago when they were rubbish, because Marshall Faulk was my favourite player. He left then they got good


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll watch it because I have to do a feature on the TV coverage which means people like Mike Carlson and Neil Reynolds have been nice to me for the past week!

But outside of the fact a friend of mine was a 1st round pick of the Packers in the 70s, I really don't care who wins the game or what it is like.  I'm a Bucs fan and on the anniversary of our Super Bowl win over the Raiders, I re-watch the game DVD just to remind myself that I was actually there that night in San Diego.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish I was on nights this weekend - at least I would be able to listen to it. I won't stay up as I am at work early on Monday. I have followed NFL since Channel 4 started coverage. ITV did show the Rose Bowl for a few years in the 70s, but that was just a taster.

I will certainly watch a recording on Monday night. This season has been an excellent one.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd rather watch underwater scrabble!



Chris


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 4, 2011)

as far as the NFL goes I'm a steelers fan so will be doing an all nighter to watch and will just go in work late and do a half day. I enjoy it to be honest and they really do go all out for the superbowl. Should be a steelers victory pretty easy I think ...
		
Click to expand...

Easy? Are you joking?  

You do know that they're facing the Green Bay Packers, right? It definitely won't be easy.

I won't be staying up to watch it - but will watch it Monday. I would love nothing more than to see the SteAlers and Worthlessraper get humiliated in front of millions of people. 

What's not to like about the Packers?


----------



## JT77 (Feb 4, 2011)

I will prob waytch the first quarter and see how it goes, maybe the first half!! 
If Buffalo ever become a force again, I would stay up and watch, but very doubtful!


----------



## Bunkers (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never really taken to American soccer simply because it seemed too complicated and too stop / start.  This year, i've decided to start getting "into" more sports so recently read up on the rules...bloody hell...on paper it sounds like a exercise in mathematics!  

I'll record it and watch it on Monday so that i can see for myself what all the fuss is about and can try and work out these bloomin' rules.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never really taken to American soccer simply because it seemed too complicated and too stop / start.  This year, i've decided to start getting "into" more sports so recently read up on the rules...bloody hell...on paper it sounds like a exercise in mathematics!  

I'll record it and watch it on Monday so that i can see for myself what all the fuss is about and can try and work out these bloomin' rules.
		
Click to expand...

you think watching it is hard? Trying playing it. 3 of the most fun but confusing years of my life!


----------



## surefire (Feb 6, 2011)

you think watching it is hard? Trying playing it. 3 of the most fun but confusing years of my life!
		
Click to expand...

BCAFL?

Which team?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 6, 2011)

you think watching it is hard? Trying playing it. 3 of the most fun but confusing years of my life!
		
Click to expand...

BCAFL?

Which team?
		
Click to expand...

Bristol Aztecs


----------



## surefire (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh, number 27?

Which suggests you were likely to be a running back, or defensive back!


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 6, 2011)

Picked the rules up quite quickly playing it on the PS2  but well worth it i think. Shame the Patriots aint in the final


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh, number 27?

Which suggests you were likely to be a running back, or defensive back!
		
Click to expand...

How did you guess?  

Cornerback/ST


----------



## surefire (Feb 6, 2011)

I played a few years for the Surrey Stingers, back when I was there.

Was a bit strange as I had played some US high school football also, and it was kind of a level below, even though it shouldn't have been!


----------



## Gillespie16 (Feb 6, 2011)

All i can say now is come on Steelers, 
God im gonna suffer in the morning espically as i gotta be up at 6:30 to go to college.


----------



## madandra (Feb 6, 2011)

By God they let celebrity singers murder their National Anthem don't they?


----------



## Marko77 (Feb 6, 2011)

Worth watching for the half time show alone normally.

Go Packers this year!


----------



## madandra (Feb 6, 2011)

Its even better in HD !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madandra (Feb 7, 2011)

You gotta admit The Black Eyed Peas are awsome ....


What a show !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shagster (Feb 7, 2011)

yes they were good, and i dont know a thing about them
shagster


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 7, 2011)

If the Steelers hadn't of scored just before half time, I would've gone to bed. As it was, 2 hours of sleep. I suddenly don't feel 'young' anymore. 

Good game though.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

You gotta admit The Black Eyed Peas are awsome ....


What a show !!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What?! That was the worst halftime show I've ever heard! The Black Eyed Peas were horrifically out of tune and not even Slash could save it!

Went to bed at half time with the Packers comfortably on top, I knew they'd win they seemed to have more hunger for the game, though was a little worried when old man Woodson went out with a collar bone injury. 

Turns out, I was right. The better team won and the SteAlers are denied another stolen ring. 

Happy Days.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 7, 2011)

If the Steelers hadn't of scored just before half time, I would've gone to bed. As it was, 2 hours of sleep. I suddenly don't feel 'young' anymore. 

Good game though.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same. At least they made a game of it and had a half chance of nicking it at the end.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

If the Steelers hadn't of scored just before half time, I would've gone to bed. As it was, 2 hours of sleep. I suddenly don't feel 'young' anymore. 

Good game though.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same. At least they made a game of it and had a half chance of nicking it at the end.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, but the trouble is, they didn't have any assistance from the officials, unlike their last two SB "wins", which is why the better team won last night.

Aaron Rodgers is beyond ridiculous, and is a total class act. Despite losing some pretty key players to injury, they still dug in and got it done.

Outstanding performance by their defense as well. They're going to be a tough team to beat next year (if there is a next year).


----------



## Bacardibatman (Feb 7, 2011)

You gotta admit The Black Eyed Peas are awsome ....


What a show !!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

you forgot [sarcasm] [/sarcasm] tags surely 

alot of just shouting rather than singing

and i like Black eyed peas
(always play some BEP's if im doing a disco )
but not very great at all

too many ppl getting caught up in the moment & not judging it objectively


twitter went nuts ppl slating the performance
even Jake Humphries had a dig 

lights and dancers etc were pretty good
sound engineer needs shooting 

levels were wrong  ...live vocal processing sounded off and if your going to do that might as well auto tune it all too

i mean  comparethesuperbowlBep'sdotcom

comparetheOprahBEP'sdotcom 

its simples

Still think this is better


gotta say i thought the refs tried to make a game of it too
still think that pass was complete and was knocked out & the fce mask where he didnt grab it and had his chest under his chin

glad it was an exciting game tho,looked to be all over is at half time


----------



## madandra (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought TBEP's was a good show. I did like all the extravagance of the dancers and lighting effects. I was too busy watching the show to pay too much attention to the singing but they were still better than Paul McCartney.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the whole thing, but at that time in the morning I'd enjoy anything 




			Aaron Rodgers is beyond ridiculous, and is a total class act.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but thought he blew hot and cold last night... almost lost his mojo as the Steelers came back into the game... but found it again just in time.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the whole thing, but at that time in the morning I'd enjoy anything 




			Aaron Rodgers is beyond ridiculous, and is a total class act.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but thought he blew hot and cold last night... almost lost his mojo as the Steelers came back into the game... but found it again just in time.
		
Click to expand...

It was his ability to do that that makes him as good as he is. 

He thoroughly deserved the MVP award, though Jordy Nelson might have recieved it, had he hung onto the 3 or 4 dropped catches!

I just enjoy nothing more than watching the Steelers lose, and to do so on the big stage makes it all the more sweet.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 7, 2011)

He thoroughly deserved the MVP award, though Jordy Nelson might have recieved it, had he hung onto the 3 or 4 dropped catches!
		
Click to expand...

MVP??... if Nelson had caught all those he'd be in with a good shout for PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

He thoroughly deserved the MVP award, though Jordy Nelson might have recieved it, had he hung onto the 3 or 4 dropped catches!
		
Click to expand...

MVP??... if Nelson had caught all those he'd be in with a good shout for PRESIDENT!!!  

Click to expand...


----------



## Gillespie16 (Feb 7, 2011)

Stayed up till the end of the 3rd quater, thought it was a good game, but just could not stay up anymore, so went bed for a few hours, then nearly falling asleep in college (Not Good)  But shame the steelers didnt win, Well done Packers


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

But shame the steelers didnt win..
		
Click to expand...

No it's not!


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't get much actual play in the four hours it takes to complete a match do you. Mate of mine went to the match recently at Wembley, and couldn't believe all the breaks for adverts. Presumably if it wasn't on the telly it would take half the time ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't believe they pay Aguliera all that cash and she can't even get the words to the anthem right. Didn't watch it as I had work this morning and the Chargers weren't in it but I'll Sky+ the highlights later


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't get much actual play in the four hours it takes to complete a match do you. Mate of mine went to the match recently at Wembley, and couldn't believe all the breaks for adverts. Presumably if it wasn't on the telly it would take half the time ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. The Super Bowl takes longer because of the premium put on ad time, and the Ad's are usually part of the whole experience (companies are paying $3mill for a 30 second advert so they're usually good)

I play in the British League, which although amateur, is still run like any NFL game, minus the "TV timeouts". Most games still take around 3 hours on average. 

It's not for everyone, but there's a reason they stop after every play.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 7, 2011)

I quite like grid iron, started watching last night but I thought it was ridiculous that one team couldn't have worn their equivalent of an away strip. Trying to follow plays with so much yellow on screen was impossible so I went to bed.
That should not happen in this day and age.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

I quite like grid iron, started watching last night but I thought it was ridiculous that one team couldn't have worn their equivalent of an away strip. Trying to follow plays with so much yellow on screen was impossible so I went to bed.
That should not happen in this day and age.
		
Click to expand...

Just re-watching it now and can't say I find it difficult myself. But then again, I do watch 5 or 6 games a week, every week for 21 weeks every year.


----------



## bluenose10 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fair play to the Packers, did think Steelers would win comfortably so absolutely gutted they didn't. The best team (on the night) won and Rodgers kept his head and played well. Big Ben had a weak game by his standards...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fair play to the Packers, did think Steelers would win comfortably so absolutely gutted they didn't. The best team (on the night) won and Rodgers kept his head and played well. Big Ben had a weak game by his standards...
		
Click to expand...

He's not as good as his 2 Super Bowl rings suggest. The Refs assisted his first and the Refs and the Steelers Defense assisted his second. Rodgers is leagues ahead of Ben Worthlessraper as a Quarterback.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't get much actual play in the four hours it takes to complete a match do you. Mate of mine went to the match recently at Wembley, and couldn't believe all the breaks for adverts. Presumably if it wasn't on the telly it would take half the time ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. The Super Bowl takes longer because of the premium put on ad time, and the Ad's are usually part of the whole experience (companies are paying $3mill for a 30 second advert so they're usually good)

I play in the British League, which although amateur, is still run like any NFL game, minus the "TV timeouts". Most games still take around 3 hours on average. 

It's not for everyone, but there's a reason they stop after every play.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on, you are saying the ads are part of the entertainment ?     I did actually watch the first half, but i also watched Kill Bill 2 in the gaps in play !!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't get much actual play in the four hours it takes to complete a match do you. Mate of mine went to the match recently at Wembley, and couldn't believe all the breaks for adverts. Presumably if it wasn't on the telly it would take half the time ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. The Super Bowl takes longer because of the premium put on ad time, and the Ad's are usually part of the whole experience (companies are paying $3mill for a 30 second advert so they're usually good)

I play in the British League, which although amateur, is still run like any NFL game, minus the "TV timeouts". Most games still take around 3 hours on average. 

It's not for everyone, but there's a reason they stop after every play.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on, you are saying the ads are part of the entertainment ?     I did actually watch the first half, but i also watched Kill Bill 2 in the gaps in play !!
		
Click to expand...

In the States they are, yes. We don't get to see them over here.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't get much actual play in the four hours it takes to complete a match do you. Mate of mine went to the match recently at Wembley, and couldn't believe all the breaks for adverts. Presumably if it wasn't on the telly it would take half the time ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. The Super Bowl takes longer because of the premium put on ad time, and the Ad's are usually part of the whole experience (companies are paying $3mill for a 30 second advert so they're usually good)

I play in the British League, which although amateur, is still run like any NFL game, minus the "TV timeouts". Most games still take around 3 hours on average. 

It's not for everyone, but there's a reason they stop after every play.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on, you are saying the ads are part of the entertainment ?     I did actually watch the first half, but i also watched Kill Bill 2 in the gaps in play !!
		
Click to expand...

In the States they are, yes. We don't get to see them over here.
		
Click to expand...


Oh i am with you. Thought you might work for an advertising agency.


----------

